# Maintaining "Link" on the Revolution TE's



## wclarkdrum (Jan 6, 2008)

I am looking fo input on maintaining the "Linking" between my locos and the Transmittesr on my Revolution TE system. 
I have two transmitters and eight receivers configured and operational. The transmitters and locos maintain their linking through the time I am operating. I can power off a transmitter for several minutes, repower it and continue to operate. I can power off individual locos while running others and when a power up the previous locos the linking is still present and I can continue to operate.
The problem SEEMS to be that when the locos and transmitters are all powered off for a long time (for me this has been overnight) that the linking is somehow lost. I have to go back through each loco, press the Linking switch and re-establish the linking. Once that is done I can operate just fine. All other parameters such as cab number, road number, road name, speed, momentum, etc., remain intact.
I have checked the channel number (16) and the group number (40 and 480) so there seems to be no confllict there. Battery power is 4.3 volts on the transmitters.
Do any of you who might be operating with the Revolution TE have any experience with this kind of apparent malfunction?
Comment and ideas appreciated.

Wes Drummond
Heartland Valley Santa Fe Railroad


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Maintaining "Link" on the Revolution TE's*

Odd. Have you asked the Aristo guys?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I too would talk with the folks at Aristo. I certainly have not personally seen that problem. My Revolution TE has sat for as long as 5 days without use, and I didn't lose the link. You definitely have a problem of some sort!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'd change out the batteries and see what happens. If no change call AC or post the question on AC forum. BTW welcome to MLS. Later RJD


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Maintaining "Link" on the Revolution TE's*

I have had nothing but good luck with mine. No link loss at all. I think you need to address the problem with the guys at Aristo.


----------



## wclarkdrum (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen for your replies. I neglected to mention that I had contacted Aristo on Firday, the day of the post, but was informed that all tech support was at the train show and would not be back in their offices until Tuesday. I made the post just by chance to see if anyone else had the problem I was experiencing. I will be in touch with Aristo Tuesday or as soon as they can regroup to answer my question.

Wes Drummond


----------

